# Browser not working on wifi



## tikisbytyler (Jan 21, 2012)

Unable to browse to any websites when on WiFi. Browser works fine on 3g and 4g connection and other applications that require a connection function on WiFi. Is there some setting I am missing?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

I had this problem before, I believe it's in the Wi-Fi settings, scroll down to Advance, and either in Proxy or Port there should be writing. Delete it and you should be good.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

its only browser that wont work all the other like dolphin, opera ect work just fine.


----------

